# Novacom.exe



## yoda (Nov 6, 2011)

Im trying to find the novacom.exe file, i believe that i erased whenever i orinally downloaded cyogenmod. I lost dualboot when it updated and have not been able to reinstall it or even uninstall following the uninstall tutorial. When i went back and checked my files i noticed that the novacom.exe files is missing from my hp webos folder. When i originally downloading all the files it included the novacom.exe file.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

yoda said:


> Im trying to find the novacom.exe file, i believe that i erased whenever i orinally downloaded cyogenmod. I lost dualboot when it updated and have not been able to reinstall it or even uninstall following the uninstall tutorial. When i went back and checked my files i noticed that the novacom.exe files is missing from my hp webos folder. When i originally downloading all the files it included the novacom.exe file.


The novacom.exe should be located in the Palm, Inc folder in your Program Files folder. Just copy Moboot into the cminstall folder again and run ACMEinstaller.


----------



## yoda (Nov 6, 2011)

nevertells said:


> The novacom.exe should be located in the Palm, Inc folder in your Program Files folder. Just copy Moboot into the cminstall folder again and run ACMEinstaller.


All i see the n*ovacom* file but their isnt a novacom.*exe* file like before. Ive redownloaded moboot and the same things happen. It just hangs on the usb screen for 30 minutes-1hour and does notthing. I can't reinstall moboot and i cant uninstall cyogenmod.At this point i just want to uninstall cyogenmod and start over or sell it for the prime.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

The novacom.exe got installed on my computer was when I ran WebOs Quick Install. If you have done anything on the WebOS side of your Touch Pad, you may have wanted to install Preware. To do this, one had to install WebOS Quick Install first. When you launch Quick Install, it looks for the novaterm drivers and when it does not find them, requests to install them. This is when the novacom.exe and several other files get installed in the Palm, Inc. folder. WebOSQuickInstall-4.3.1.jar does not install itself on your computer. Just download it from this link: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9FQ6PZVL Launch the run box on your Windows computer, browse where Quick Install is, click on it and it starts up. You should see a info box that says, "No Devices Found". One option will be to install or reinstall novacom. Click on it. You should now find the novacom.exe in the Palm, Inc folder.

Note: On the megaupload website, they make you wait for like a minute before the download can be requested. Just watch the countdown on the right-hand side of the screen. When it finishes, you can download the file.

Also, somewhere in these forums, I saw a link to a file when run just installed the drivers and the novacom.exe file. For the life of me, I can't remember where. Maybe someone here remembers.

That's the full extent of my knowledge on this, hope it works for you.


----------



## HP321 (Dec 13, 2011)

how do i find novacom.exe and then download it?


----------



## rjs4331 (Jan 1, 2012)

Did you find the .exe file yet? I am having the same problem, I look in the "Palm, Inc" file and I have a Novacom file but it is not an .exe file. I have uninstalled and reinstalled from the above link, but no luck. Any other thoughts?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

rjs4331 said:


> Did you find the .exe file yet? I am having the same problem, I look in the "Palm, Inc" file and I have a Novacom file but it is not an .exe file. I have uninstalled and reinstalled from the above link, but no luck. Any other thoughts?


What do you mean you have installed from the above link? Just downloading the file does not install the .exe. You have to run the WebOSQuickInstall-4.3.1.jar file and it should ask to install the .exe or there is an option to reinstall Novacom. After doing one or the other, you should find the .exe in the Palm, inc folder.


----------

